# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Μικρά, άγρια πουλιά στην αιχμαλωσία

## tonis!

*Μικρά, άγρια πουλιά στην αιχμαλωσία* 



Μικρά, άγρια πουλιά που δεν... πεθαίνουν τραγουδώντας, αλλά εγκλωβισμένα σε κλουβιά τα πωλούν αδίστακτοι έμποροι σ' όλη την Ελλάδα.

Με αφορμή την πρόσφατη σύλληψη εμπόρων άγριων ωδικών πτηνών, η Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρία (ΕΟΕ) επισημαίνει ότι όσοι επιθυμούν να αγοράσουν πουλί θα πρέπει πρώτα να ζητούν από τους υπεύθυνους των καταστημάτων πιστοποιητικό, όπου θα αναγράφεται ότι δεν έχει αποκτηθεί παράνομα και δεν ανήκει -κατά συνέπεια- σε είδος του οποίου η εμπορία απαγορεύεται.

Όσα άγρια πουλιά αιχμαλωτίζονται πωλούνται κυρίως στο Μοναστηράκι, στην Αθήνα, ή στο Καπάνι, στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Πρόκειται για επικερδές εμπόριο αφού, σύμφωνα με τη συντονίστρια ενημέρωσης - ευαισθητοποίησης δράσεων διατήρησης της ΕΟΕ, Ρούλα Τρίγκου, εάν οι έμποροι αιχμαλωτίζουν περίπου 500 μικρόπουλα τη φορά, τα πουλούν στη συνέχεια προς 10 ευρώ το ένα.

Τα πιο κοινά είδη, που αιχμαλωτίζονται παράνομα με ξόβεργες, είναι καρδερίνες, φλώροι, φανέτα, σκαρθάκια και γαλιάντρες, ενώ αρκετές φορές μπορεί κάποιος να δει κοτσύφια και τσίχλες.

«Το κελάιδισμά τους είναι αυτό που προσελκύει τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές, αλλά αγοράζονται επίσης και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν 'κράχτες' για να προσεγγίσουν άλλα πουλιά που στη συνέχεια αιχμαλωτίζονται», αναφέρει η κ.Τρίγκου.

Το πιο θλιβερό, πάντως, είναι ότι τα πουλιά αυτά έχουν πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό θνησιμότητας, επειδή αφενός μεν είναι άγρια ζώα και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ζήσουν σε καθεστώς αιχμαλωσίας, αφετέρου δε όταν αιχμαλωτίζονται τοποθετούνται πολλά μαζί, σε μικρούς χώρους, με αποτέλεσμα να «στρεσάρονται» πολύ και να πεθαίνουν.


πηγη:http://veganizzzer.blogspot.com/2009_10_01_archive.html

----------

